# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Blutspucken nur beim Surfen...

## surfshopmaui

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe hier gibt's Leute mit dem gleichen Problem, bzw Medizinstudenten, die fuer folgendes Problem Rat wissen.
Beim Surfen (meistens nach Waschgang beim Wellenreiten) habe ich einen leichten Druck etwas links im Brustkorb, gleichzeitig Spucke ich geringe Mengen Blut aus, welches sich mit transparentem Schleim mischt. Der Schmerz im Brustkorb ist eigentlich jeden Tag mal ein bisschen da, das mit dem Blutausspucken und gleichzeitigem verstaerktem Schmerz aber nur beim Surfen.

Habe keine Ahnung von Medizin, aber denke, dass kann ja nur aus Magen oder Lunge kommen. Es scheint keine Wunde im Mundraum zu sein, niemand hat dort Blut austreten gesehen.

Meine Lungen funktionieren sonst gut, nie Husten, nie geraucht, gute Puste.
Magen war ab und an mal " 'n beeden Etepetete", etwas sensibel, immer leichte Kraempfe bei wenig Brennstoff,
aber alles kein Problem.

Ueber Hilfe waere ich dankbar!

----------


## surfshopmaui

PS: Nasenbluten hatte ich noch nie.

----------


## p51flier

Wenn mir sowas passieren wrde, dann wrde meine Frau, sie ist rztin, mich SOFORT zu einem Internisten schicken!!! Und ich wrde das auch sofort befolgen, auch wenn ich sonst eher zu den "is mir doch wurscht"-Typen gehre......

SG
Sepp

----------


## SecretSpot

Geh zum Arzt!!! Sorry, aber das ist definitv kein Standardproblem.

----------


## surfshopmaui

Hm, war heute beim Arzt und jetzt habe ich einen vollen Kalender! ,-) Scheint ja wohl echt kein Standardproblem bei Surfern zu sein..

----------


## surfsoul

klingt nach einem Fall fr Magenspiegelung und ggf. Bronchoskopie! Drcke die Daumen auf guten Outcome...keep us up to date...

----------


## surfshopmaui

Alles wurde durchgechecked, aber keine Probleme festgestellt. Habe jetzt auch ein halbes Jahr kein Blut mehr ausgehustet, also alles gut soweit.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hrt sich gut an!

----------


## t.t.m.

Surfst du jetzt weiterhin? Oder spuckst du kein Blut mehr, weil du damit aufgehrt hast?

----------

